# Canning apples for the first time this weekend, any advice?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im canning apples for the first time this weekend, going to water bath them. This is the first thing Ive ever canned. Any one have any advice?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Im canning apples for the first time this weekend, going to water bath them. This is the first thing Ive ever canned. Any one have any advice?


have fun.how are you goung to can them .pie slices.applesauce,or maybe my favorite apple pie filling.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Apple pie filling! Easy fried pies when you want them! Yum!

Have fun!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Applesauce and Applebutter. That's the only thing I've ever done as far as canning apples. I just finished cooking down a half bushel of apples but they're destined for the dehydrator. The next batch will be for applebutter. MMMMM.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im going to cut them into slices


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Applesauce and Applebutter. That's the only thing I've ever done as far as canning apples. I just finished cooking down a half bushel of apples but they're destined for the dehydrator. The next batch will be for applebutter. MMMMM.


so are you making apple leather?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Indeed! 

I've done peach, pear and strawberry in the past. This will be my first apple leather. Should be done late this afternoon.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, yum!!!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DJgang said:


> Well, yum!!!!!!


Yep. It's pretty tasty. :2thumb:


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I make a 1:1 water/sugar syrup (4 cups of each) and 1 tbsp if cinnamon. Bring to a boil. Dump in peeled and cut apples (cut into eighths). Boil another 5 minutes. Pour into jars and fill to 1/2 inch headspace with syrup mixture. Process for 20 mins in water bath. Best cinnamon apples ever. I use them cold, heated back up, on top of ice cream. My family has already gone through all but 1 jar I made a month ago.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Applesauce and Applebutter. That's the only thing I've ever done as far as canning apples. I just finished cooking down a half bushel of apples but they're destined for the dehydrator. The next batch will be for applebutter. MMMMM.


I made apple butter with a new recipe , not last years(don't ask)---dh ate it with cornbread it was so good.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Im canning apples for the first time this weekend, going to water bath them. This is the first thing Ive ever canned. Any one have any advice?


OMG--you can water bath apples???
Oh, thanks brightstar.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

JayJay said:


> OMG--you can water bath apples???
> Oh, thanks brightstar.


pts and qts both for 20 minutes


----------

